
iOS is worst-case-scenario for the web, full stop - doener
https://mobile.twitter.com/slightlylate/status/1190665796717957120
======
rvz
With Microsoft admitting defeat to Google for their Chromium-based Edge
Browser, a Chrome-only web would be the second worst-case-scenario for the
web.

Thank goodness for Firefox for just existing.

